# Gemmas first snow



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

*Gemma's First Snow*

Last night was the first snow of the season... Yippee.  It snowed a bit more just an hour ago, too. It's a little bit early for snow here, but it has been even earlier in the past so it's not completed unexpected.

This isn't the best picture because we didn't stay outside very long. She just wanted to go back inside because she was freezing, lol. She ran up to the neighbor's back door and was waiting for someone to open and let her in, LOL.










Maybe I can upload the video of her later on the neighbor's porch.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a cutie!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oops, this was supposed to be in the pictures section! Is it possible for a moderator move it, please?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gemma is so precious! Love her pretty little sweater!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, she is so cute, i just love her !!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Moved it,she looks so tiny out there


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She looks adorable and not real happy! That is so cute!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the sweet comments. She looked adorable out there today. It was hysterical when she was trying to get inside at the neighbor's door, lol.



michele said:


> Moved it,she looks so tiny out there


Thank you so much, Michele.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Gemma figured if you were going to be so cruel as to force her to walk in snow *gasp*, she'd best move out, now.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw bless. Love her jumper!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I recognize that look. Rico look at me that way on the cold mornings. It is funny how some of them hate the snow..She is adorable even when she is not happy


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah she looks so cute and tiny!


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Omg, she is such a cutie pie.....oh, and that jumper!! Gorgeous......;-)). x


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Yana (Oct 13, 2012)

She is so adorable.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good girls Gemma and mama, getting out there even in the snow! I'm proud 
of you both. Don't worry, a couple more times out and it won't be so scary.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Gemma does not look happy! LOL. But she will get used to it! I hope Toby gets to see snow


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh, that poor, wee girl, she looks positively shell-shocked.

I'm 53yo & have never seen snow in my life, and pray I never will - such coldness is just not fit for man nor beast; I truly don't know how y'all survive those utterly inhuman conditions.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Smith said:


> Gemma figured if you were going to be so cruel as to force her to walk in snow *gasp*, she'd best move out, now.


LOL! Yes, that's probably what was on her mind. 



Buildthemskywards said:


> Aw bless. Love her jumper!


Thank you! It was hand made for her here in Sweden. I love it, but she doesn't, lol.



rubia said:


> I recognize that look. Rico look at me that way on the cold mornings. It is funny how some of them hate the snow..She is adorable even when she is not happy


Lol, she looks terrified. I hope she comes to like the snow as long as I keep exposing her to it.



Aquarius said:


> Ah she looks so cute and tiny!


She is a tiny girl, lol. Which reminds me, I took a size comparison photo of her next to a beer bottle because a friend of mine wanted to see how small she was. The look on her face in that pic is wicked cute. I'll post it in another thread. 



Chihuahua-mamma said:


> Omg, she is such a cutie pie.....oh, and that jumper!! Gorgeous......;-)). x
> 
> Thank you! It was hand knitted from some Swedish lady I found online.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free





Yana said:


> She is so adorable.


Thank you. 



~LS~ said:


> Good girls Gemma and mama, getting out there even in the snow! I'm proud
> of you both. Don't worry, a couple more times out and it won't be so scary.


Thank you, LS! Considering what you and your hubby do with your pups, I figure I need to at least try to expose Gemma to all elements of weather even if it's just for a few minutes at a time. I hope she gets used to the cold. So far not so good, lol.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Poor Gemma does not look happy! LOL. But she will get used to it! I hope Toby gets to see snow


She was definitely not happy, lol. After she got a few steps outside the door, she was very regretful of her decision to run outside. 



AussieLass said:


> Oooh, that poor, wee girl, she looks positively shell-shocked.
> 
> I'm 53yo & have never seen snow in my life, and pray I never will - such coldness is just not fit for man nor beast; I truly don't know how y'all survive those utterly inhuman conditions.


She sure was. When she sniffed the snow the first time it got stuck on her nose and she started freaking out because there was this freezing wet stuff stuck to her nose, lmao.

I don't know how we survive here either. I thought winters in Massachusetts were bad until I came to Sweden. Normal winter temperatures here are around -15°C. When it's extreme, it can reach -25°C. It can be beautiful, but I think it's best to admire the beauty looking through a window from inside with a nice hot cup of tea and fuzzy socks.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Thank you, LS! Considering what you and your hubby do with your pups, I figure I need to at least try to expose Gemma to all elements of weather even if it's just for a few minutes at a time. I hope she gets used to the cold. So far not so good, lol.




Aww thank you. 
Hey my gang weren't fond of snow or rain either, it took time, lots of walks with
praise and sometimes treats. Now it doesn't faze them. But it's really important
to not only make it a positive, calm experience for Gemma, but to also ensure
that she is warm and dry. Invest in a good warm, water and wind proof coat,
one that is for comfort not decoration, one that won't irritate her. That will
make a huge difference.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> I don't know how we survive here either. I thought winters in Massachusetts were bad until I came to Sweden. Normal winter temperatures here are around -15°C. When it's extreme, it can reach -25°C. It can be beautiful, but I think it's best to admire the beauty looking through a window from inside with a nice hot cup of tea and fuzzy socks.



Your cup of tea will still be there once you come home from your walk. 

Hehe, then you can sit back, relax and warm up! It'll feel much better after a
nice walk in the snow, I can guarantee it!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

oh my.....what a little darling in her pink sweater...don't blame her for not wanting to stay out very long...such a tiny little munchkin !


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Aww thank you.
> Hey my gang weren't fond of snow or rain either, it took time, lots of walks with
> praise and sometimes treats. Now it doesn't faze them. But it's really important
> to not only make it a positive, calm experience for Gemma, but to also ensure
> ...


I do need to get her a good winter coat. My whole Christmas wishlist is just stuff for Gemma, LOL.



~LS~ said:


> Your cup of tea will still be there once you come home from your walk.
> 
> Hehe, then you can sit back, relax and warm up! It'll feel much better after a
> nice walk in the snow, I can guarantee it!


I agree! 



nabi said:


> oh my.....what a little darling in her pink sweater...don't blame her for not wanting to stay out very long...such a tiny little munchkin !


I'm pretty small and I get cold in like two minutes so I can only imagine how cold she gets in that time! She needs a good coat for the winter like LS said.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao was ur neighbor there to smile and laugh at the situation? because i sure would have :lol: poor baby! too chilly momma lets go in ^^


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmao was ur neighbor there to smile and laugh at the situation? because i sure would have :lol: poor baby! too chilly momma lets go in ^^


Unfortunately they were not, lol. They think Gemma is just adorable though so I'm sure they would have found it hilarious.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

There is one coat that I swear by. The one Chanel has was passed down from 
my Pom Kissa, been washed a billion and two times and is still in great shape.
It is the warmest thing out there(I've tried many), and it is 100% waterproof.

Here is a link, I did not get mine from here, it's just for reference, maybe there
is a better deal elsewhere. This is a really great coat for "real" winters, trust me,
after all I'm a Russian who now lives in Canada, I know cold! This coat might not
be the prettiest, but it is the best for protection. I've had small dogs for nearly
20 years, and this is by far my favorite winter coat out of everything we tried.
In the link it's brown, but it also comes in black and red.

Quilted Water Repellent Dog Jacket


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

This is it...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> There is one coat that I swear by. The one Chanel has was passed down from
> my Pom Kissa, been washed a billion and two times and is still in great shape.
> It is the warmest thing out there(I've tried many), and it is 100% waterproof.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link! I trust you to know what's best. I actually think it's quite cute and I like the brown! The only problem is that it is located in the US so it may cost a fortune to ship if they even ship internationally. That's always such an issue living here. The availability of things is nothing like the US and Canada. But I will look into it anyways. If I can get it during Christmas while I'm home visiting family in December, I can avoid the shipping issues and take it back with me.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> This is it...


It looks even better here on Chanel! I love it. Is that the black one?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I order everything from the US, there is nothing here, no choice. And if you do
find something nice, it will be in a fancy shmancy boutique where it costs an arm
and a leg. I rather pay shipping. Many online stores ship internationally.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> It looks even better here on Chanel! I love it. Is that the black one?



Yes, but she has the brown too.










close up


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

And Caitlin, it's made LONG! Which is soooo rare. It covers the whole long sausage body, lol.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> And Caitlin, it's made LONG! Which is soooo rare. It covers the whole long sausage body, lol.


Oh that's perfect. Usually everything I buy for Gemma is too short because I have to buy the smallest size but she is long and slender. I'm definitely interested in this coat. Thank you so much for showing it to me. It looks so warm. I want one for myself, lol.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh I love that coat. Do you think it would look okay on a boy?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Oh that's perfect. Usually everything I buy for Gemma is too short because I have to buy the smallest size but she is long and slender. I'm definitely interested in this coat. Thank you so much for showing it to me. It looks so warm. I want one for myself, lol.


Haha, funny you said that, my own coat looks a lot like it, lol. I swear we do
not match on purpose!....all the time. 





pupluv168 said:


> Oh I love that coat. Do you think it would look okay on a boy?



Of course it'll look GREAT! It's not girly at all. That's why I said it's not 
the "prettiest" out there, but it really does the job better than any other.
Either one, black, brown or red would suit Toby.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Of course it'll look GREAT! It's not girly at all. That's why I said it's not
> the "prettiest" out there, but it really does the job better than any other.
> Either one, black, brown or red would suit Toby.


Red?!?!!! That settles it. Lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Red?!?!!! That settles it. Lol.


Quilted Water Repellent Dog Jacket


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it lined with _real_ mink fur, or "mink" fur?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Smith said:


> Is it lined with _real_ mink fur, or "mink" fur?


It's some kind of synthetic material, it's not real anything.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Caitlin, sorry for "hijacking", but since you and the girls are interested I went
into the bedroom, almost woke up hubby, just so I could find Chanel's coat.
I took pictures for you, since the website photos don't show enough...

Sorry it's not great quality, my camera is doomed, I'm lucky it worked, lol.

brown version of the same coat:









notice how the sleeves and bottom are made, it prevents snow and wind from entering.









closes with velcro, but it's sturdy, trust me Chanel puts it through hell.









the fur comes off the hood if you wish(it clips off)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't blame Gemma. It's snowed twice here already on my Halloween decorations, and I prefer looking at it from inside too! When it's cold and I take Odie out to our big car in the parking lot, she often tries to go to our little car because it's closer. Hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

P.S. that jacket looks super comfy! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

She looks like she's saying take me back in mommy


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

So cute! Can't believe you had snow already.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

<3 Gemma looks so perty in that white snow.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Gemma is such a cute little princess!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha Gemma does not look impressed


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Gemma looks so cute and hate your guts with that look, and she probably want the neighbors to adopt her.

~LS~ that coat looks sooooo nice and warm. It matches my own coat with the fur and everything except mine is a creamy color. It's very rare to have snow where I live now that people thinks it's the end of the world when it snows and snows melts on the ground (and they close stores early too).


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

At least she is walking on it. Leah wont even step on the grass. The boys on the other hand like to find snowballs and eat them.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awwwww love her in the pink jumper Gemma looks so cute. Don't think she liked the snow much she did look cold lol x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Caitlin, my love, did you see the pictures of the coat I posted for you?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cute! I love it!


----------

